# Slin/GH shot pwo benefits



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Could some one explain this to me please, currently aiming for 2x10iu a day of slin and 4iu ed of HGH 1st thing in the morning, how would I amend this to accommodate this method and what benefits should I expect?


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

This is the method im using on my cruse but post w/o instead of pre ........

I will use 10iu of slin AM and 10iu of Slin and 5iu of GH post wo IM and 5 iu GH pre bed for recovery .. Might change it to all the 10iu post wo . see how i get on


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

thoon said:


> This is the method im using on my cruse but post w/o instead of pre ........
> 
> I will use 10iu of slin AM and 10iu of Slin and 5iu of GH post wo IM and 5 iu GH pre bed for recovery .. Might change it to all the 10iu post wo . see how i get on


So 10iu slin morning, with shake or

Meal?

Then 5iu HGH and 10iu slin pwo? With shake or meal? Then 5iu HGH before bed? I train early so may do first shot pwo


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

take 2iu GH in the morning with your 7-10iu of 'slin. Take another 2iu post workout with another 7-10iu slin. 7-10iu 'slin increases the number of GH receptors, more than 10iu.. decreases...

pretty good evidence your body cant convert more than 2iu of gh into IGF-1 in a 2-3hour window..


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> take 2iu GH in the morning with your 7-10iu of 'slin. Take another 2iu post workout with another 7-10iu slin. 7-10iu 'slin increases the number of GH receptors, more than 10iu.. decreases...
> 
> pretty good evidence your body cant convert more than 2iu of gh into IGF-1 in a 2-3hour window..


What about food intake after these shots mate?


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Ok, when I wake up I go straight to the gym first thing and am back about 2hrs later. I am also considering jumping up to 8iu HGH

Sorry boys I'm difficult lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ausbuilt said:


> take 2iu GH in the morning with your 7-10iu of 'slin. Take another 2iu post workout with another 7-10iu slin. 7-10iu 'slin increases the number of GH receptors, more than 10iu.. decreases...
> 
> pretty good evidence your body cant convert more than 2iu of gh into IGF-1 in a 2-3hour window..


Ausbuilt can you post up the research into the 2iu limit for IGF please as this goes against what i have read.....



Sk1nny said:


> What about food intake after these shots mate?


you can eat food straight after a GH shot there is no need to wait....


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

so could anyone fine tune a good routine to incorporate the slin/hgh shot, im just thinking post workout now?

4-8iu hgh/10 iu slin with 100g sugars, 50g protein

then eat a meal an hour later

4hrs later take 2nd slin shot of 10iu straight after a meal

anything wrong with this people?


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

the way i run mine is gh first then about 15min later slin the shake bout 10-15 min later!!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

TAFFY said:


> the way i run mine is gh first then about 15min later slin the shake bout 10-15 min later!!


IM injection right?


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> What about adding the likes of T4 and T3 to this? T4 would help the HGH, whereas T3 would help deal with the slin, but wouldn't T3 mess with the HGH? Would T4 be best? Or best to just leave out the thyroid hormones altogether when running HGH and insulin?


can you ellaborate on why T3 would help with the slin?? you mean additional fat? and why would T3 mess with HGH?


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> Ausbuilt can you post up the research into the 2iu limit for IGF please as this goes against what i have read.....
> 
> you can eat food straight after a GH shot there is no need to wait....


Cheers but I was asking more for the slin tbh as I finish training about 9pm and usually sleep by about 11pm so don't want huge amounts of food down me when I'm just going to sleep


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Do it in the mornings then buddy


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Sk1nny said:


> Cheers but I was asking more for the slin tbh as I finish training about 9pm and usually sleep by about 11pm so don't want huge amounts of food down me when I'm just going to sleep


then you should not be using Slsin then mate, the fastes type of slin will need at least 3-4hrs to leave your systyem you will be a sleep by then not a very good thing to do....


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Anyone get a localised pump on the slin/HGH shot? Seem

To be getting this and it feels good


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thats an interesting statment that your body cant absorb more than 2iu in that window, So I take 4 iu each morning but im not training at moment becouse of a major pec tear but still using the growth to help recovery....Maybe im better taking it 2 iu in the morning then 2 iu 3 hour later then? But come to think of it unless your havin pharma grade gh when your taking 4iu i bet your realy gettin about 2 iu..I use hygetropin btw.


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> Ausbuilt can you post up the research into the 2iu limit for IGF please as this goes against what i have read.....
> 
> you can eat food straight after a GH shot there is no need to wait....


i was always under the impression gh along with food was not a good idea?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> Ausbuilt can you post up the research into the 2iu limit for IGF please as this goes against what i have read.....


Hi mate,

Sorry missed this post..

from memory it had to do with:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JAK-STAT_signaling_pathway

you will notice here that the JAK-STAT pathway is how HGH effect the liver as a major target organ for producing IGF-1:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Growth_hormone

see para 2 under the heading "normal funcitons of HGH in the body"

see also:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insulin-like_growth_factor_1

under mechanism of action; both make reference to the JAK-STAT pathway; haven't time to wade through reference now, but will do so tomorrow...

like i said, from memory it was pathway related.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Empire Boy said:


> sorry, should have been clear that i am doing 100mcg each CJC-1293 and GHRP-2 PWO, 30 min wait, and then the slin, which has been ramped up to 8ui,


How comes you do it that way round?

Im shooting novorapid immediately pwo with a massive shake then 30 mins later shoot 100mcg of both ghrp6+mod grf-1, 30mins after that(60 mins post 'slin jab) I have my meal with complex carbs etc... I find the ghrp6 helps with appetite massively, so much so I feel sick if I don't eat sometimes lol helps after that massive pwo shake


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Gee-bol said:


> i was always under the impression gh along with food was not a good idea?


this used to be the thinking but new data from Dats site (expert in this field) as shown that because synthetic GH starts to do its thing straight away so no need to wait to eat, this is not the same for peptides as you have to wait 20min...



ausbuilt said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Sorry missed this post..
> 
> ...


this is interesting as Dat shows that 2-4iu is the best dose but if the body cannot use more than 2iu Dat must be mistaken???? and i find that very hard to believe....

i have just read through these links and cannot find the reference to the 2iu maximum dose part that you have mentioned could you point it out please mate??


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Sorry boys but could some one explain to me in layman terms the actual benefit of a slin/HGH combination shot IM, is it to do with better igf release?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Sureno said:


> Sorry boys but could some one explain to me in layman terms the actual benefit of a slin/HGH combination shot IM, is it to do with better igf release?


well everything you read about GH and Slin says it cannot and should not work yet it does, in my opinion the best way to use Slin PWO....


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> this used to be the thinking but new data from Dats site (expert in this field) as shown that because synthetic GH starts to do its thing straight away so no need to wait to eat, this is not the same for peptides as you have to wait 20min...
> 
> this is interesting as Dat shows that 2-4iu is the best dose but if the body cannot use more than 2iu Dat must be mistaken???? and i find that very hard to believe....
> 
> i have just read through these links and cannot find the reference to the 2iu maximum dose part that you have mentioned could you point it out please mate??


no i certainly dont disagree with DAT... he's the master in my eyes.. have learnt loads from him.. but much is interpretation of the studies, and i remember reading through a few and my take was 2iu was better than 4iu per shot... but multiple shots spaced out was fine..

I posted the quick links only to explain what i remembered ot be the limited mechanism, but I have to sift through DATs references again (damn hes got a lot of links!!)



Pscarb said:


> well everything you read about GH and Slin says it cannot and should not work yet it does, in my opinion the best way to use Slin PWO....


I agree... and i think its becuase it takes 2-3 hours for the IGF-1 inthe liver to be produced when taking HGH, by which time the active period of novorapid is over, so the IGF-1 doesn't compete with the 'slin for the receptors..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thats cool Ausbuilt i questioned it as i have never seen this amount quoted.....and i am sure you are aware that someone will quote you on this or another forum "Ausbuilt on UKM said you cannot use more than 2iu per injection if you do your body will explode"  a little of a stretch i know but you know how it goes 

what does need to be mentioned though is that just because the body might not be able to handle much more than 2-4iu of GH does not mean it will not use the GH in any way if the dose is higher.

also that many want to hear or see science fact for the reason something works and for the majority of things there is the science to back it up but what needs to be remembered the science has to be used as reference only not true fact unless you are using the drug exaclty how it was used in the study otherwise results will vary.....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

From my memory dat states 2iu per shot being better if u are following the pulse theory and doing multiple shots during the day.

I think this was based in a particular setting such as aimed at the best protocol for fat loss not in terms of growing.

I did the 2iu 4 x a day while preping and found it very effective.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> well everything you read about GH and Slin says it cannot and should not work yet it does, in my opinion the best way to use Slin PWO....


Cheers buddy, when im back on slin I will be doing 10/10iu shots IM post work out, can't wait


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> thats cool Ausbuilt i questioned it as i have never seen this amount quoted.....and i am sure you are aware that someone will quote you on this or another forum "Ausbuilt on UKM said you cannot use more than 2iu per injection if you do your body will explode"  a little of a stretch i know but you know how it goes  LOL F**K so true... always out of context.. all i meant was that taking more tan 2iu at a time is likely to be wasting money... like you said, if its not used, its not toxic, just broken down and excreted... its just an amino acid chain!
> 
> what does need to be mentioned though is that just because the body might not be able to handle much more than 2-4iu of GH does not mean it will not use the GH in any way if the dose is higher. completely agree
> 
> also that many want to hear or see science fact for the reason something works and for the majority of things there is the science to back it up but what needs to be remembered the science has to be used as reference only not true fact unless you are using the drug exaclty how it was used in the study otherwise results will vary.....


agree with your last point too.. i certainly know i cant run the 3000mcg/day that many of the IGF-1 studies used! LOL so the 300mcg i ran, didnt seem to do much.. well compared to 'slin by itself... maybe a sledgehammer 'slin, but oh how satisfying.. LOL


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Empire Boy said:


> ...by the way, tonight is a nightmare with 'slin...I had a really busy day and ate poorly...and then had a massive leg day...I've been taking constant measurements and taking 10ui at 18:35, and taking in extra dextrose and oats b/c I keep dipping below five...I am at the 2.15 hours mark, so finally the humalog is settling down...but jesus, I feel sick from all the dextrose and oats (low GIs are finally kicking in as the humalog is dying down) but just goes to show that eating well throughout the day is essential, and how a leg day can burn glycogen stores...Also I had 400mcg of chromium pic this morning and for the past 2 weeks, and that seems to be keeping sensitivity high...But its not fun fluttering around the high 4 low 5 for the last 2 hours...Could have been very dangerous w/o the bg monitor ...as at 4.7, I didn't feel all that bad...


yeah the combo of the nausea from being under 5.0... and the intense sweetness of the HIGH GI sugars... gives me 2 different kinds of nausea! had this happen before too... when I got stuck on a plane... on a runway... with no access to food for 2hours... then a meeting on the other side of the flight etc.. poor carb management that day....felt very ill....


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Cheers buddy, when im back on slin I will be doing 10/10iu shots IM post work out, can't wait


theres no proof that HGH is absorbed faster IM... IV yes...

10x 10iu shots? honestly doubt you will get the result you're looking for- slin and gh work well together- for bulking; GH works well for dieting, but really only on a contest diet, and even better on alternate day fasting...

to be honest when it comes to bulking.. you get 95% of the benefit from 'slin alone, and its cheap...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Empire Boy said:


> And I am going to find a way to get this set up in my house on days using 'slin to cut down on electricity and home heating bills, so it will even pay for itself  : http://www.dailyfinance.com/2009/12/16/u-s-to-capture-cow-farts-to-reduce-emissions/
> 
> But have ingested 125mg of simethicone...wife does not like the idea...hopefully it works, even the gas is starting to annoy me...


LOL DNP in winter is a good thing...

I've got a huge supply of wind-eze etc.. assumed its all the salad i eat and the 500g/day protein...


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> theres no proof that HGH is absorbed faster IM... IV yes...
> 
> 10x 10iu shots? honestly doubt you will get the result you're looking for- slin and gh work well together- for bulking; GH works well for dieting, but really only on a contest diet, and even better on alternate day fasting...
> 
> to be honest when it comes to bulking.. you get 95% of the benefit from 'slin alone, and its cheap...


im just trying to bulk right now, been on hgh for a good few months, just trying to find ways to optimise my hgh intake, i take 10iu ed and will add 10iu slin with every hgh shot and a further 10 iu shot of slin later on, iv tried a few different methods and to be brutally honest not noticing much difference except may be a little extra pump in the area i inject the slin/hgh combo for a little while.

im currently suffering with these sh!tty metformin at the moment and have another 3 lovely weeks of it lol before going back on the slin, got some oxy today too as you wrote about c-17 orals increasing igf so fancied giving oxy a go at 50mg a day


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Sureno said:


> im just trying to bulk right now, been on hgh for a good few months, just trying to find ways to optimise my hgh intake, i take 10iu ed and will add 10iu slin with every hgh shot and a further 10 iu shot of slin later on, iv tried a few different methods and to be brutally honest not noticing much difference except may be a little extra pump in the area i inject the slin/hgh combo for a little while.
> 
> im currently suffering with these sh!tty metformin at the moment and have another 3 lovely weeks of it lol before going back on the slin, got some oxy today too as you wrote about c-17 orals increasing igf so fancied giving oxy a go at 50mg a day


if you're doing 'slin with GH, the idea is to take 6-7iu of 'slin to increase GH receptors..the opposite effect happens at 10iu and above... you're going past the optimum curve..

yes.. met can give you the gas and a crappy stomach so to speak... you could try avandia if you can still get some (taken of the market, but sitll avail, doesnt have the stomach issues of met, but has other sides! LOL no such thing as a free lunch...)

yes, c-17 orals do make the liver pump out more IGF-1...


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> if you're doing 'slin with GH, the idea is to take 6-7iu of 'slin to increase GH receptors..the opposite effect happens at 10iu and above... you're going past the optimum curve..
> 
> yes.. met can give you the gas and a crappy stomach so to speak... you could try avandia if you can still get some (taken of the market, but sitll avail, doesnt have the stomach issues of met, but has other sides! LOL no such thing as a free lunch...)
> 
> *yes, c-17 orals do make the liver pump out more IGF-1.*..


is this because the c-17 breaks the liver down and it pumps out igf to try and repair itself?

so 7iu with my HGH then 10 iu other times with out the HGH,

il stick with the met, not fussed about wind but the nausea and loss of appetite is annoying :-/


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Sureno said:


> is this because the c-17 breaks the liver down and it pumps out igf to try and repair itself?
> 
> so 7iu with my HGH then 10 iu other times with out the HGH,
> 
> il stick with the met, not fussed about wind but the nausea and loss of appetite is annoying :-/


yes, a liver under stress increases IGF-1 production..

yep, 7iu 'slin with HGH, 10iu at other times.

as for wind.. try lighting it like empire boy! LOL


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> yes, a liver under stress increases IGF-1 production..
> 
> yep, 7iu 'slin with HGH, 10iu at other times.
> 
> as for wind.. *try lighting it like empire boy! LOL*


LMAO i might get done for terrorism :laugh:


----------

